# Beautiful Widgets



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like to keep my home screen simple and clean. One screen/one widget and for almost two years now that widget has been beautiful widgets. The past few days when I get home it has me in a town about three hours away. It doesn't matter if I'm using AccuWeather or google's services. GPS is accurate within fifteen feet. Cleared data, no dice..anyone else had this problem and know how to fix it? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

illini79 said:


> I like to keep my home screen simple and clean. One screen/one widget and for almost two years now that widget has been beautiful widgets. The past few days when I get home it has me in a town about three hours away. It doesn't matter if I'm using AccuWeather or google's services. GPS is accurate within fifteen feet. Cleared data, no dice..anyone else had this problem and know how to fix it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm on the gnex running a jelly bean ROM and Google now reports my location about 15 miles to the east. It does it on every jb rom I've tried. Google maps reports my location to the t. And weather eye says I'm in a town an hour and a half away. Its driving me bonkers!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

do you guys have force gps turned on? Did this to me the other day too


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> I'm on the gnex running a jelly bean ROM and Google now reports my location about 15 miles to the east. It does it on every jb rom I've tried. Google maps reports my location to the t. And weather eye says I'm in a town an hour and a half away. Its driving me bonkers!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 It first happened to me last week on a JB ROM. I've since went back to liquid and same story

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> do you guys have force gps turned on? Did this to me the other day too


tried force GPS, no dice. Its my only alarm clock, weather,time. app/widget I use..I could deal with a weather next town over but 3 hours away is crazy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

